# Arimidex half-life and dosage



## redflash (Jul 20, 2006)

A few weeks back, in my EQ/Test/Anavar thread, I got some useful tips about using Arimidex.  For those who have yet to use the product, it comes in 1mg tabs which most people cut into quarters to get a 0.250mg per day dose.

There was a helpful exchange about the downsides of AIs and someone suggested a dose of 0.125mg per day as sufficient to counter aromatisation in many cycles.  When I expressed doubts about my ability to cut a tab into 8 pieces with any accuracy at all, it was suggested that I could take a quarter tab every other day.

Now I'm used to oral compounds (and not just AAS) having half-lives well short of 24 hours - it's why most of us split any orals into at least a morning and evening dose.

*What is the half-life of Arimidex?

Is a once-every-two-days dose going to provide steady enough blood levels to do the job effectively (regardless of dose)?

And has anyone tried this?*

Thanks in advance.

Flash


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 20, 2006)

The half life of arimidex is 3 days. Yes taking EOD is going to be enough.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I gave you that advice. I tend to be very sensitive to AIs, and I think the smallest dose you can do to acheive the results you are looking for is ideal. EOD dosing is fine.

Here is some good info on Adex.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 20, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> A few weeks back, in my EQ/Test/Anavar thread, I got some useful tips about using Arimidex. For those who have yet to use the product, it comes in 1mg tabs which most people cut into quarters to get a 0.250mg per day dose.
> 
> There was a helpful exchange about the downsides of AIs and someone suggested a dose of 0.125mg per day as sufficient to counter aromatisation in many cycles. When I expressed doubts about my ability to cut a tab into 8 pieces with any accuracy at all, it was suggested that I could take a quarter tab every other day.
> 
> ...


RF Arimidex is fine EOD. I would personally go with .50 if using it that way. If you find your still holding water, up it to 1mg EOD.

Also You can buy it from AG guys in liquid form and it's cheaper. then you can take it anyway you want and not worry about breaking up tabs


Tough


----------



## redflash (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes, Pirate, I thought it was you but couldn't work out to check that without losing my thread (so to speak).

That's great news and allows me a good deal of flexibility.

Thanks again all.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2006)

keep in eye on your hdl/ldl ratio with armidex because it is known to possible alter lipid profiles, cause achey joints, dehydration..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would start out .5mg EOD...if that doesn't work I would go to .5mg ED...then 1mg ED. I felt it helped me best on a dose of .5mg ED or higher.


----------

